# Question on codes 11100 and 11101



## nrichard (Nov 22, 2011)

If a patient has only one lesion, but 5 biopsies of this lesion are reported on the op note are reported, can I code this out 11100 and 11101 x 4 or can I only code 11100 since there was only one lesion?  (the MD states that these are five core biopsies, but these are cut out of the lesion, procedure depth is only the skin and sub q)

Thanks for any assistance you can give.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 23, 2011)

I would think you could only code 11100 since there was only one lesion and that's what the definition of 11100 states that it's per lesion, not per biopsy.


----------



## nrichard (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help! That's kind of what I was leaning towards.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 29, 2011)

No big....


----------

